# RIM (Blackberry) Still King of the Smartphones



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

*According to Crackberry.com:*



> There's now the original BlackBerry Curve 83xx series, the BlackBerry Curve 8900 and the more newly-released BlackBerry Curve 8520/30 on the market... *that's a lot of Curves *available for purchase on a lot of carriers in the USA. And according to the IDC Mobile Devices and Technology Trends division that tracks these things the BlackBerry Curve was yet again the best-selling smartphone in the USA for the calendar Q4 part of 2009. The top 10 smartphones sold in America were as follows:
> 
> *1. RIM - BlackBerry Curve*
> 2. Apple - iPhone 3G S
> ...


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Now and always a Blackberry user.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I can't believe the Storm is higher on the list than the Tour. I see the consumer benefits of the others, but I love my Blackberry server.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

As a wise friend of mine said... "There's a lot of Toyotas out there, too. " :lol:

Oh and...



> The BlackBerry product line has just celebrated its 10th anniversary, while RIM has just passed 25 years as a company. In 10 years they have sold 50 million wireless handset units world wide (as of Q4 2008).





> iPhone:
> 
> a.) Release date: June 29, 2007
> b.) Units sold 42.48 million (as of Q1 2010)


You do the math.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

There's room for both. There are still problems with iPhone corporate wise, though it's improved with a Good server. But I've got users that really can only use a Blackberry, and are even having a more difficult time finding the right one of those, because they need one without a camera.

And still, for some users, a physical keyboard is very important. It all depends on what you want the primary function to be. In terms of Exchange functionality, Blackberry is still king.


----------



## Mustang Dave (Oct 13, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> .... In terms of Exchange functionality, Blackberry is still king.


Curious why a BB is better for Exchange functionality over say a Windows Mobile Device (or even an iPhone) which have direct sync capability with the Exchange server and do not require an additional layer in between (Blackberry Enterprise Services).


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Mustang Dave said:


> Curious why a BB is better for Exchange functionality over say a Windows Mobile Device (or even an iPhone) which have direct sync capability with the Exchange server and do not require an additional layer in between (Blackberry Enterprise Services).


As far as I know (Windows Mobile isn't popular at my office), a user can't do a free/busy lookup of other employees when creating a meeting on the other devices. They can on Blackberry. Outlook notes and tasks don't sync. You can't search the entire mailbox, just messages on the device. iPhone, I believe it doesn't really do folders well, mainly Inbox.

Those are the things that come to mind right off. And frankly, administration of Windows Mobile and iPhone using just Exchange, still kind of sucks. It certainly was a lot easier for me to upgrade a bunch of Blackberries when I could push out an upgrade icon to their devices, and they could back up data, load the new OS and restore the BES connection and data all wirelessly and in a few simple steps.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> As a wise friend of mine said... "There's a lot of Toyotas out there, too. " :lol:
> 
> Oh and...
> 
> You do the math.


Yeah...but the iPhones hardly work...so that doesn't count. :lol:

Fuzzy math...


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

Ive been running a Curve 8330 for a long while now. My family likes the Perl series (The double-tap thing drives me nuts!). I bought an 8900 but it was a bit too rich for my blood at the time and I feared it would get trashed on the construction site.
Now that I'm out of work (I'm working for myself part time), I bought a Bold 9700 (UPGRADE without a doubt from a T-Mobile Sidekick, ugh!). I'm more of a fan of the wheel but apparently the square doesn't get dirty.

When I get some more cash in hand, I'll be upgrading the 8330 to a tour or something.


----------



## Nabisco (May 18, 2007)

Sixto said:


> Now and always a Blackberry user.


same here!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I must even laugh myself that this thread is still "alive".


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

Lets keep it alive 

All you need is love (and a BlackBerry)...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

njblackberry said:


> Lets keep it alive
> 
> All you need is love (and a BlackBerry)...


OK... 

I've been following the new development kits for the BlackBerry, and it appears they are making a play to get more and more apps created and out there.

On crackberry.com....I've seen more new apps come out the last 60 days than in the past 12 months.

On the hardware side, the new Curves and Touch II units are pretty neat and mighty powerful.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> OK...
> 
> I've been following the new development kits for the BlackBerry, and it appears they are making a play to get more and more apps created and out there.
> 
> ...


love my 8530.

light. quick. physical keyboard. great.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

My Storm finally went too far, called Verizon and I'm up for renewal in July, but they offered me an 8530. Kind of wish the Tour 2 was out, but think I'll like the Curve more than the Tour in some ways. I got my Storm free when I upgraded my 8703, and had to pay $30 for this one, but probably for the best.

Next Blackberry project, BES 5.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> My Storm finally went too far, called Verizon and I'm up for renewal in July, but they offered me an 8530. Kind of wish the Tour 2 was out, but think I'll like the Curve more than the Tour in some ways. I got my Storm free when I upgraded my 8703, and had to pay $30 for this one, but probably for the best.
> 
> Next Blackberry project, BES 5.


I know the Storm sucks, but you went for the 8530? I imagine (without checking because im on a slow connection) that that's the CDMA version of the 8520, in which case I would imagine that would be a downgrade.
I recently had the opportunity to review the Curve 8520 vs the Bold 9700.
I'm not a huge fan of the track-pad (the sensitivity never stays put. One minute it's great and the next minute I find myself wiping the pad off and trying again), and the curves keyboard is better (IMO), but otherwise I'd rather have a curve 8330/8320 than an 8520/8530.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

CJTE said:


> I know the Storm sucks, but you went for the 8530? I imagine (without checking because im on a slow connection) that that's the CDMA version of the 8520, in which case I would imagine that would be a downgrade.
> I recently had the opportunity to review the Curve 8520 vs the Bold 9700.
> I'm not a huge fan of the track-pad (the sensitivity never stays put. One minute it's great and the next minute I find myself wiping the pad off and trying again), and the curves keyboard is better (IMO), but otherwise I'd rather have a curve 8330/8320 than an 8520/8530.


Have had the 8530 since November. Love it. (Had 8330 previously).


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Sixto said:


> Have had the 8530 since November. Love it. (Had 8330 previously).


Curious....what are the main improvements you see between the 8330 and 8530?


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Curious....what are the main improvements you see between the 8330 and 8530?


Speed. Much quicker. And v5.

Trackpad much better then Trackball.

Slightly lighter.

All black looks nice.

Has been perfect. No issues.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Sixto said:


> Speed. Much quicker. And v5.
> 
> Trackpad much better then Trackball.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sixto.

As you know...the 8330 is quite a neat workhorse in its own right...but RIM keeps working on making these units better all the time. Glad to hear the great info on the 8530.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Sixto said:


> Speed. Much quicker. And v5.
> 
> Trackpad much better then Trackball.
> 
> ...


And wifi, a lot more memory (256 meg instead of 96.)

Cons: Case seems cheap, no flash. Those don't bother me, (don't expect much from cell cameras, I'm getting a Innocase Surface II, and installed Quickpull) but do wish in had rev. A EVDO. Loving the trackpad so fa


----------

